# Repairing tyre cuts



## GGB_Andrew (10 Oct 2011)

Have a tiny cut on the tread of my Gatorskins (four months old) but have had four punctures on that tyre in the last week. 


There are no other cuts in the tread. I can't believe it is the same cut that is leading to the punctures but you never know. I've also checked to see if anything sharp is protuding out inside the tyre and nothing. I'm at a lost why I'm getting the pin prick punctures on the inner tube.

Anyway, can anyone recommend a way of repair that cut on the outer tyre casing (filling it in?). It is about 3mm wide and 0.5m across?


----------



## Red Light (10 Oct 2011)

Superglue and then a bit of old inner tube opened up inside to cover the area so the inner tube does not come in direct contact with it.


----------



## Paulus (10 Oct 2011)

Red Light said:


> Superglue and then a bit of old inner tube opened up inside to cover the area so the inner tube does not come in direct contact with it.



+1


----------



## rich p (10 Oct 2011)

Make sure you check where the puncture occured in the tube in relation to the tyre/valve hole so you can check whether the split is the cause or whether the tyres are just knackered. 
There may be a tiny bit of grit or glass that is still in there. It can be hard to find if it closes over it when the tyre is off.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Oct 2011)

rich p said:


> There may be a tiny bit of grit or glass that is still in there. It can be hard to find if it closes over it when the tyre is off.



+1
I sometimes check any cuts in the tyre and open them to see if there is any debris wedged in the cut i need to dig out before gluing it back down.


----------



## steve52 (10 Oct 2011)

the best check ive come across is a tisue wip it around the inside of the tyer it snags on thorn tips and protusions, but do it slowly and carefully to cove all the inside ares, also do it both ways as the guilty party can be at an angle and snag one way but not the other. its possible to have something stuck in the tyre that u cant see or feel but can push though as u ride. these are best found from the outside. hear speaks 45 years of cycleing. not the most but the pu--ur fairy and i know eachother


----------



## GGB_Andrew (10 Oct 2011)

Cheers guys.


----------



## totallyfixed (10 Oct 2011)

IMO lose those tyres and you will get less punctures. Gatorskins, pah clever name for a pile of




. Expect that might get a response


----------



## DCLane (10 Oct 2011)

I'm using Gatorskins - no punctures in 1500 miles.  

So ... what else is better then?


----------



## totallyfixed (10 Oct 2011)

No punctures in 23000 miles for me and about 9000 for Mrs TF, not on the same tyres I hasten to add but same make. Bontrager Hardcase Racelite. Now you might hear others say they have punctured using these, maybe not, but it can't be just luck that I haven't had to mend a puncture in three and a half years.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Oct 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> Bontrager Hardcase Racelite.



I use these-great tyres.

My mate was told by Evans that they [Bontrager] have discontinued them


----------



## doog (10 Oct 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> No punctures in 23000 miles for me and about 9000 for Mrs TF, not on the same tyres I hasten to add but same make. Bontrager Hardcase Racelite. Now you might hear others say they have punctured using these, maybe not, but it can't be just luck that I haven't had to mend a puncture in three and a half years.



quite a few punctures but not excessive using same tyres as you over the last 3 years including complete tyre destruction when hitting a small stone/ flint. Out of interest what size are yours. I run 25mm at 100+ psi. I am forever pulling small stones out of them and they are cut to pieces, on my second set. Im quite happy with them but heard that quality has gone down hill since production was moved to the far east.


----------



## doog (10 Oct 2011)

400bhp said:


> I use these-great tyres.
> 
> My mate was told by Evans that they [Bontrager] have discontinued them



because people were getting 23000 miles out of them ?


----------



## totallyfixed (10 Oct 2011)

I run 23's at 120psi and never as far as I can remember had to dig anything out of them. Very sorry for hijacking this thread, In the past I too have used superglue on minor cuts.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Oct 2011)

rich p said:


> Make sure you check where the puncture occured in the tube in relation to the tyre/valve hole so you can check whether the split is the cause or whether the tyres are just knackered.
> There may be a tiny bit of grit or glass that is still in there. It can be hard to find if it closes over it when the tyre is off.



This is made much easier if you line up some fixed point, such as the logo, on the tyre with the valve hole on the rim when you put your tyres on....

It is possible for a hole in the tyre carcass to be pinching the tube. I'd super glue the cut and put a park patch on the inside of the tyre as a belt and braces.


----------

